# Moving from 16s to 17s



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Try this:






Tire Size Calculator - Tire and Wheel Plus Sizing


1010tires.com Tire Size calculator. Use our tire calculator to compare tire sizes based on tire diameter, radius, sidewall height, circumference, revs per mile and speedometer difference.




www.1010tires.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thread 'Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's' 

Thread 'Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze.'


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

225/50/17 is the OEM size on the 2LT if the speedometer accuracy matters to you. It won't be off too much by going up to a 55, though.


----------

